# Was convinced...



## Nibblenic

Like thoroughly convinced it was a boy, its a girl and im still struggling to get my head around it. 

With my girl I was over the moon she was a girl and on one hand I am happy to be having another one. But i feel like im missing out by not having a boy, I keep looking at all this blue stuff still. It would have been a very different adventure, where as now I feel like im going over the same pink ground.

I dunno I just feel very :shrug: about finding out and its bothered me a little as I was desperate to


----------



## lau86

It's not the same obviously but you can still buy blue! I felt the same expecting ds2, it's quite normal I think especially if you were convinced she was a he. To reassure you, my ds2 is such a different character to my ds1 so it doesn't matter they're both boys.


----------



## mazndave

It's easy for me to say as I do have a boy and girl, but a child's personality doesn't need to be defined by their gender. I can completely understand you wanting to experience parenting a boy for the 'new adventure', but your DD2 could be completely different to your DD1 and could be into 'boy things' like playing football and climbing trees. I've recently had a second girl, and she could turn out to be nothing like her big sister. I'm not trying to belittle your feelings as we all have our preferences (I was desperate for a girl after my son) but having 2 (or more) of a kind doesn't mean you won't get to experience things you never with your first, or that you'll automatically tread the same ground x


----------



## george83

I have 3 boys so kind of understand your feelings, I would love a baby girl but I know it won't happen now. Having said that I watch my boys playing together and do think I'm glad they are all boys, im not sure how well they'd interact if say my middle child was a girl. I'm genuinely happier for people when they announce they are having the same again rather than the opposite gender and I've struggled for years with not having the gender i want


----------



## kittylady

I was convinced #2 was a boy and we didn't find out, took me a while to bond with her but now we love her so much she's so amazing and so different to her sister. We are on to #3, I can't fathom the sex and I am preparing myself to find out its a girl again. This time we will find out so we can deal with the feelings before baby comes.

Love to you xx


----------



## Nibblenic

Thanks ladies, you're right in what you say you never know who youre going to get in terms of the personality they will develop


----------



## Jkelmum

Give yourself time to get used to it. Xx


----------

